# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  27.01.07 - РЕН ТВ, Программа "Неделя" в 19:00

## grey

В программе будет репортаж о суицидах, поводом послужило самоубийство М. Насырова.
Репортаж будет не только о Насырове, но и вобщем о суицидах и суицидниках.

----------


## Night

Посмотрим,надеюсь.
Кстати о Насырове,сказали что это несчастный случай...как можно случайно упасть с пятого этажа?А ведь у него осталсь двое детей и жена.

----------


## Night

У кого есть запись,залейте куда нибудь плиз.
Кстати,мельком видел что еще была передача по НТВ.

----------


## AlexS

Эх, если б мне кто-нить сказал 27 с утра!!! Я б ТВ-тюнер поставил на запись, а так жаль, в это время был в театре...

----------


## Night

> в это время был в театре...


 Мм,не все так потеряно среди наших людей),какой спектакль?

Если кто записал,или есть ссылка(обычно хоть кто нибудь да запишет)скиньте.

----------


## Blackwinged

> Эх, если б мне кто-нить сказал 27 с утра!!! Я б ТВ-тюнер поставил на запись, а так жаль, в это время был в театре...


 Верно Ночь говорит... Короче, + тебе 1.

----------


## Artist

\Эх, если б мне кто-нить сказал 27 с утра!!! Я б ТВ-тюнер поставил на запись, а так жаль, в это время был в театре...\
+2

А почему он покончил с собой?

----------


## AlexS

> Сообщение от AlexS
> 
>  в это время был в театре...
> 
> 
>  Мм,не все так потеряно среди наших людей),какой спектакль?
> 
> Если кто записал,или есть ссылка(обычно хоть кто нибудь да запишет)скиньте.


 Спектакль - "Кто последний за любовью"

----------


## grey

Вы ничего не потеряли. 5-10-и минутный репортаж, практически не развёрнутый.
Сначала по насырова рассказали. потом про жунщину, которая раньше ходила между жизьню и смертью, а сейчас картины пишет и радуеться жизни.
Про суицидный интернет рассказали, что мол типа тут все поддерживают других если те хотят покончить с жизнью.
Вобщем информации 0.

----------


## Никинтос

По НТВ рассказывали о смерти Насырова...
Хороший он человек... Люблю его песни...

----------


## h4te

...дерзкий пиар ход... вот и всё... просто это тот человек, который готов пойти до конца... не готов быть скандалистом и т.д., но оставаться в безвестности тоже не готов... принял решение, которое вызвало всплеск интереса к нему......и его семье и поднялись с этого всего деньги...вон продажи выросли...везде показывают...жена песню его пследнюю споёт...концерты его памяти и тд и тп... осуществилась его мечта. а за мечту можно пожертвовать и жизнью

----------


## margo078

а во сколько?я конечно прозевала

----------


## Blackwinged

Эмо - зло! А вы все: "готы, готы!"...

----------


## Betta

> Эмо - зло! А вы все: "готы, готы!"...


 эмо не зло-это просто мода пока

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от Blackwinged
> 
> Эмо - зло! А вы все: "готы, готы!"...
> 
> 
>  эмо не зло-это просто мода пока


 на вкус и цвет товарищей нет

----------


## Blackwinged

> эмо не зло-это просто мода пока


 Хм... эмо-субкультура - это случайно не тот "суицидный образ жизни", о котором писал на этом форуме один комрад?
В любом случае - это полная чушь.

----------


## h4te

не видел :evil:  :evil:  :evil: как посмотреть? будут повторять?

----------


## Макс

"А от протеста до суицида часто один шаг..." (c) kp.ru

мощно  :Smile:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Тоже смотрела передачу по ТНТ про девочек-самоубийц, программа ничего так получилась, но по-моему мусолили слишком часто одно и то же, одни и те же причины суицида, неширокая в информационном смысле передача получилась.
Мне запомнилось выражение про то, что врачи не особо церемонятся с самоубийцами, для них они не больные, которым необходимо оказать помощь, а еще одни пациенты с нервным растройством.

----------

